# Si hay pelito no es delito.



## anzo89

Alguien ha escuchado ese dicho? Recuerdo haberlo escuchado de unos amigos y ahora me da intriga saber qué significa.


----------



## Calambur

Nunca lo oí. ¿En qué contextos lo usan?


----------



## anzo89

Estaban hablando de chicas, y luego de que uno dijo eso todos se rieron. Yo me rei para no parecer que no lo habia entendido.


----------



## Calambur

¡Ajá!, lo sospeché desde un principio.
Casi seguro quieren decir que, si la chica ya tiene pelo en el pubis, es suficientemente mayor como para tener relaciones sexuales -por lo tanto, no es delito-.


----------



## Estopa

Calambur said:


> Casi seguro quieren decir que, si la chica ya tiene pelo en el pubis, es suficientemente mayor como para tener relaciones sexuales -por lo tanto, no es delito-.


 
¡Caray, qué agudeza!  
(Debo de estar en el limbo yo...)


----------



## utrerana

Yo eliminaría ese dicho o lo que porras sea de todos los diccionarios habidos y por haber.¡Es una barbaridad! El contenido me aterra.El vello púbico puede salir a edades muy tempranas.
Insisto, sólo leerlo me da pavor y vergüenza ajena.
Un saludo.


----------



## Jonno

Es un poco embarazoso explicarlo...

Referido a relaciones sexuales, quiere decir que si hay "pelito" (vello púbico) no es delito.

Edito: Se me adelantaron


----------



## Namarne

Estopa said:


> (Debo de estar en el limbo yo...)


Yo también. No se me habría ocurrido en cien años. 


utrerana said:


> Insisto, sólo leerlo me da pavor y vergüenza ajena.


Lo mismo digo. Da vergüenza hasta intervenir para criticarlo. Aparte de tus razones, ¿acaso no puede haber delito entre mayores de edad? Qué barbaridad. Yo no encuentro el dicho machista, sino directamente delictivo.


----------



## Eminència

Se trata simplemente de conjurar el horror al placer del sexo, tan fomentado (el horror, digo) por la Iglesia. También es popular este otro dicho equivalente, aunque sin rima: "Donde hay pelo, hay alegría". En catalán tenemos para el mismo propósito este: "Dels pecats del piu, el Nostre Senyor se'n riu". Quien quiera ver en ello una reivindicación de la violación o del estupro, anda algo descarriado.


----------



## utrerana

"Quien quiera ver en ello una reivindicación de la violación o del estupro, anda algo descarriado".
Si fuera sólo cosa del pasado hasta podría hacer el esfuerzo de aceptarlo sólo en ese marco propio de una época pasada, pero hoy día, actualmente está pasando. Quizás no sea necesariamente una invitación a la violación pero si una invasión a los derechos de la infancia y de la pubertad, un despotismo en toda regla, un uso a modo de mercancia de niñas y jóvenes.
Se bien que me he extralimitado del tema llevándolo a terrenos sociales y morales pero como persona y como mujer no  lo puedo dejar pasar por alto.Sólo pensar que alguien pudiera leerlo y creerlo me aterra y a saber cuántos y quiénes pueden leer esto. Por tanto me siento en la obligación y en mi derecho de manifestar públicamente mi repulsa.
Agradecida por leerme y saludos.


----------



## Estopa

Eminència said:


> Se trata simplemente de conjurar el horror al placer del sexo, tan fomentado (el horror, digo) por la Iglesia. También es popular este otro dicho equivalente, aunque sin rima: "Donde hay pelo, hay alegría". En catalán tenemos para el mismo propósito este: "Dels pecats del piu, el Nostre Senyor se'n riu". Quien quiera ver en ello una reivindicación de la violación o del estupro, anda algo descarriado.


 
No sé, en ese caso seguramente se hablaría de "pecado" y no de "delito".

Que conste que mi comentario (¡Qué agudeza!) se refería al hecho de haber adivinado el sentido de la frase, a mí ni se me hubiera pasado por la imaginación. En lo demás coincido con utrerana y Namarne.


----------



## Namarne

Eminència said:


> Se trata simplemente de conjurar el horror al placer del sexo, tan fomentado (el horror, digo) por la Iglesia.  También es popular este otro dicho equivalente, aunque sin rima: "Donde hay pelo, hay alegría". En catalán tenemos para el mismo propósito este: "Dels pecats del piu, el Nostre Senyor se'n riu". Quien quiera ver en ello una reivindicación de la violación o del estupro, anda algo descarriado.


Pero las frases que nombras tú ahora no tienen nada que ver con la frase inicial. Son frases populares que lo único que aluden es a la alegría de lo festivo y lo carnal, nada que ver con lo que se hablaba. 
Y desde luego que la primera frasecilla parece un canto a la violación y al estupro, hay que estar algo descarriado para no ver la diferencia. (Uso las palabras que han usado, lo digo para cuando me borren). 


utrerana said:


> "Quien quiera ver en ello una reivindicación de la violación o del estupro, anda algo descarriado".
> Si fuera sólo cosa del pasado hasta podría hacer el esfuerzo de aceptarlo sólo en ese marco propio de una época pasada, pero hoy día, actualmente está pasando. Quizás no sea necesariamente una invitación a la violación pero si una invasión a los derechos de la infancia y de la pubertad, un despotismo en toda regla, un uso a modo de mercancia de niñas y jóvenes.
> Se bien que me he extralimitado del tema llevándolo a terrenos sociales y morales pero como persona y como mujer no  lo puedo dejar pasar por alto.Sólo pensar que alguien pudiera leerlo y creerlo me aterra y a saber cuántos y quiénes pueden leer esto. Por tanto me siento en la obligación y en mi derecho de manifestar públicamente mi repulsa.
> Agradecida por leerme y saludos.


De nada. Totalmente de acuerdo. Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Pero ese dicho ¿se dice en alguna parte? Aquí no lo había oído nunca.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

*Peón*: por lo visto, en Uruguay sí lo usan.

No me odien. No defendí nada, sólo traté de interpretar lo que planteó *anzo89*. Y supuse el significado porque soy malpensada.

Me imagino que los muchachos que *anzo* cita estarían bromeando acerca de alguna jovencita (no sabemos cuán jovencita), y no creo que estuvieran haciendo apología del crimen.
Sucede que en algunos países, por ejemplo en este, tener relaciones sexuales con una menor de edad aun con el consentimiento de ella, es delito (excepto que la chica esté casada -para lo cual antes ha debido obtener autorización de sus padres o de un juez-).

Y por supuesto que delito sexual puede haber incluso entre adultos, e incluso dentro de un matrimonio legalmente constituido -digo yo-, si uno es forzado a hacer lo que no quiere.

*utrerana*: no se puede eliminar por decreto lo que la gente dice. Nos guste o no, es imposible. 
Acordate del _caudillo de España por la gracia de Dios_ que prohibió la enseñanza del gallego... ¿Acaso los gallegos dejaron de hablar su lengua? (¡y eso que quien lo prohibió era un personaje de temer!).


EDITO. Acabo de ver el comentario de *anzo*. Si la chica tiene 14 años, por aquí sí sería delito (aunque ella lo consintiera).


----------



## anzo89

Calambur said:


> ¡Ajá!, lo sospeché desde un principio.
> Casi seguro quieren decir que, si la chica ya tiene pelo en el pubis, es suficientemente mayor como para tener relaciones sexuales -por lo tanto, no es delito-.


Creo que es lo que dice Calambur, ya que la chica en cuestion de la que se referia mi amigo tiene 14 años.


----------



## Eminència

Comprendo la repulsa preventiva de unos y otros ante una frase cuya interpretación perversa sólo es una entre otras posibles. Admito que, si en las circunstancias actuales ésa es la primera interpretación que se puede esperar, es un dicho totalmente inoportuno. Confieso que, en mi inocencia, lo primero que he visto en esa frase es una sana reacción contra una hipócrita y desmesurada fulminación moral de la sexualidad. Reconozco que el matiz "delito" vs "pecado" es a tener en cuenta. Y sobre todo, aunque en principio me haya sorprendido su punto de vista, pido disculpas a utrerana por haber herido su sensibilidad, sin querer. Sinceramente.


----------



## Calambur

anzo89 said:


> Creo que es lo que dice Calambur, ya que la chica en cuestion de la que se referia mi amigo tiene 14 años.


Resumiendo un poco: algunos se amparan en "si hay pelito" para considerar que no hay delito. Sin embargo, la ley -al menos la de aquí- no les da la razón.
La cuestión sería saber si conocen o no conocen la ley... De eso dependería la buena o mala fe con la que aplican el dicho.

Pero como también es verdad que el vello púbico puede aparecer muy temprano, por puro olfato cualquiera debería saber que no es lo mismo _pelitos_ de los once años que de los diecisiete (aunque también se trate de una menor).


----------



## abelrodi

No me odien. No defendí nada, sólo traté de interpretar lo que planteó *anzo89*. Y supuse el significado porque soy malpensada.

Me imagino que los muchachos que *anzo* cita estarían bromeando acerca de alguna jovencita (no sabemos cuán jovencita), y no creo que estuvieran haciendo apología del crimen.
Sucede que en algunos países, por ejemplo en este, tener relaciones sexuales con una menor de edad aun con el consentimiento de ella, es delito (excepto que la chica esté casada -para lo cual antes ha debido obtener autorización de sus padres o de un juez-).

Y por supuesto que delito sexual puede haber incluso entre adultos, e incluso dentro de un matrimonio legalmente constituido -digo yo-, si uno es forzado a hacer lo que no quiere.

*utrerana*: no se puede eliminar por decreto lo que la gente dice. Nos guste o no, es imposible. 
Acordate del _caudillo de España por la gracia de Dios_ que prohibió la enseñanza del gallego... ¿Acaso los gallegos dejaron de hablar su lengua? (¡y eso que quien lo prohibió era un personaje de temer!).


EDITO. Acabo de ver el comentario de *anzo*. Si la chica tiene 14 años, por aquí sí sería delito (aunque ella lo consintiera).[/QUOTE]

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dice calambur. No podemos suprimir con un bastón de autoridad moral lo que la plebe dice...
A mi me parece simplemente un chiste machista, y no un dicho de un diccionario, que también, por cierto, se podría aplicar a chicos...
Otros chistes más vulgares he escuchado yo, con referencia al peso de la persona, por ejemplo. Simplemente digo que no veo ahí ninguna referencia a la violación o al delito, no nos rasguemos las vestiduras

Saludos


----------



## clares3

Hola
En España. la edad legal para consentir relaciones sexuales de todo tipo son los trece años, según el Código penal; a esa edad es normal tener pelito. La frase no anda muy desencaminada... pese a quien pese.


----------



## Calambur

clares3 said:


> Hola
> En España. la edad legal para consentir relaciones sexuales de todo tipo son los *trece* años, según el Código penal;...


----------



## clares3

Calambur said:


>


Se trata, querida, de poner puertas al campo. ¿Toda actividad sexual, incluso jugar a los médicos, ha de ser considerada delictiva? ¿Quién no sería entonces un delincuente sexual?
Como véis a continuación, la edad es la de 13 años y, por encima, sólo es delito si interviene engaño. En la redacción anterior a 23 de diciembre de 2010 tod resultaba más claro.
Ojo. La edad fue de 12 años hasta el año 1999 y la actual legislación ha sido modificada (a peor) en fecha 23 de diciembre de 2010, en que entró en vigor la Ley Orgánica 5/2010.

*Artículo 182.* 
1. El que, *interviniendo engaño*, realice actos de carácter sexual con *persona mayor de trece años* y menor de dieciséis, será castigado con la pena de prisión de uno a dos años, o multa de doce a veinticuatro meses.

Quiere decir: pore debajo de 13 años es delito siempre y por encima sólo si media engaño (promesa de matrimonio, etc)


----------



## buenaparte

No leo en ninguna parte que ese _'pelito'_ sea de mujer o chica.
Si una cuarentona ha abusado sexualmente de un chico ¿vale la historia del pelito, o la mandan derechito a la cárcel por abuso de menores?
@Calambur: yo pensé lo mismo al leer el título del hilo.


----------



## Calambur

clares3 said:


> ¿Toda actividad sexual, incluso jugar a los médicos, ha de ser considerada delictiva?
> 
> ¿Quién no sería entonces un delincuente sexual?


Bueno, disculpa. Me sorprendió un poco porque a veces las chicas de 13 años parecen nenitas... y quizá también por la legislación que rige aquí (o sea, por la falta de costumbre, ¡bah!).
Pero yo no pretendo ponerle puertas al campo (no nací ayer y sé que diga lo que diga la ley -que hacen los hombres-, suele imponerse lo que dice doña Natura...).


----------



## Namarne

Yo no pienso que la frase inicial hablara de una legislación en particular, sino que usa la palabra _delito _por cuestiones de su "rima" (por llamarla de alguna manera), con el sentido de "no es malo", "se puede", etc. 
No conozco la legislación española, pero sí la tendencia de los gobernantes actuales. Es lógico que para personas amorales nada sea delito en ese ámbito, por mera definición. No tiene mucho secreto.


----------



## utrerana

Y la legislación actual será como bien dices clares pero esa frase, tal y como está anunciada, suena a divertimento, a acallar conciencia, a benéplacito. a justificación...


----------



## mirx

utrerana said:


> Y la legislación actual será como bien dices clares pero esa frase, tal y como está anunciada, suena a divertimento, a acallar conciencia, a benéplacito. a justificación...



Sí, pero en broma. 

A cualquier imbécil que se le ocurra justificarse "seriamente" recibiría la misma respuesta que has dado anteriormente. 

No nos engañemos, que cuando una chica va en la calle y alguien diga para sí "_¡cómo le daría por...!_" no significa que lo vaya a hacer y no creo que a nadie cuerdo se le ocurriría pensar que es de otra manera. 

Los mañosos y pederastas *no *necesitan dichos para hacer sus marranadas.


----------



## Bloodsun

Yo creo que la interpretación correcta del "dicho" es la de Calambur. Como también soy malpensada (=argentina), sin duda habría caído en la misma interpretación por mi cuenta.

Desde ya que me resulta sumamente desagradable, pero no creo que sea para armar tanto barullo. Al fin y al cabo, dichos semejantes existen infinitos, pero de ahí a que realmente lleven a la práctica esos dichos es otra cosa. Es muy común que ciertos hombres, pervertidos como ellos solos, salgan con esos chistes en una reunión de amigos, todos de la misma calaña. No quiere decir que lo digan en serio o que hablen por experiencia (tampoco quiere decir que no sea así).

Mi punto es que depende de cómo sea dicho y en qué contexto, para juzgar si es una barbaridad decirlo o no. En un ambiente de broma, entre gente malpensada, un comentario semejante no destacaría particularmente. Y repito: que alguien lo diga no quiere decir necesariamente que realmente lo crea ni que esté dispuesto a llevarlo a la práctica.

Además, con lo de "pelitos" (vello púbico) no se refiere estrictamente a la aparición del vello, sino que es una forma de decir que la mujer ya posee madurez sexual. Es decir que no es una niña. No creo que nadie lo dijese literalmente. Por acá, al menos, más allá de lo que diga la ley, es de lo más común que hombres más grandes tengan relaciones con jóvenes menores de edad. La conciencia moral es algo muy relativo, y la ley es lo que menos preocupa a la mayoría. La única limitación viene a ser la madurez sexual de la menor (y la madurez sexual se alcanza generalmente mucho antes de los dieciocho años), tanto física como psicológica.


Saludos.


----------



## rocioteag

Soy madre, de una de catorce... mexicana, y me considero de una mentalidad abierta.... Y la frase, como tal, causó mi repulsa instantánea....

Conozco a los chicos de la edad que se menciona y aún menores... se como son, los escucho hablar, se lo que hacen, pues lo publican y lo gritan a los 4 vientos.... ¿y todavía existen frases que los incentivan? ¿que lo aplauden? ¿que causan risa?

Digo, no soy moralista, pero si en estas epocas y de esa edad aun hay embarazos por aquello de "pense que no pasaba nada" aún con toda la información que tienen disponible... ¿se imaginan con esta frase?

Además de vulgar y machista.....


----------



## clares3

rocioteag said:


> No, creo que hay legislaciones y frases que reproducen el mundo tal cual es, pero sin incentivar el abuso o el delito. Nuestros adolescentes no delinquen, quiero decir, cuando se enfrentan a sus experiencias sexuales y las resuelven como  buenamente pueden.


----------



## Namarne

rocioteag said:


> ¿y todavía existen frases que los incentivan? ¿que lo aplauden? ¿que causan risa?


En efecto, la frase que nos ocupa entra de pleno en esta categoría, no es para nada una frase neutra ni meramente descriptiva. Otra cosa es optar por vendarnos los ojos, eso desde luego es la posición más cómoda. 
Hay muchas frases de este tipo en el folclore español, algunas tienen su gracia, pero no es el caso de esta, que es de una vulgaridad ofensiva.


----------



## cacarulo

Calambur said:


> Bueno, disculpa. Me sorprendió un poco porque a veces las chicas de 13 años parecen nenitas... y quizá también por la legislación que rige aquí (o sea, por la falta de costumbre, ¡bah!).
> Pero yo no pretendo ponerle puertas al campo (no nací ayer y sé que diga lo que diga la ley -que hacen los hombres-, suele imponerse lo que dice doña Natura...).


Sólo como dato, y antes de que se cierre el tema, en la Argentina también la ley considera válido el consentimiento a partir de los 13 años (tanto en varones como en mujeres).


----------



## Calambur

cacarulo said:


> Sólo como dato, y antes de que se cierre el tema, en la Argentina también la ley considera válido el consentimiento a partir de los 13 años (tanto en varones como en mujeres).


Tenés razón. He quedado desactualizada (es que el C.P. lo modifican a cada rato y ya casi ni me entero - me pasa más o menos lo mismo que con el DRAE).
Ahora, para cuestiones sexuales, el consentimiento es válido desde los 14 años. Para obtener registro de conductor hay que tener 17, y para ser mayor de edad (para todo -con una mínima restricción en cuanto a actividades comerciales, creo-) hay que tener 18.
En fin, me había quedado medio en la prehistoria. Mis disculpas.

*Bloodsun*: tomá nota.


----------



## Bloodsun

Calambur said:


> *Bloodsun*: tomá nota.



¿Y eso qué significa?


----------



## Calambur

Bloodsun said:


> ¿Y eso qué significa?


Nada especial, no te enojes. Es que por lo que dijiste antes, me parece que estás tan desactualizada como yo:


> La única limitación viene a ser la madurez sexual de la menor (y la madurez sexual se alcanza generalmente mucho antes de los *dieciocho* años), tanto física como psicológica.


Nada de dieciocho años, ya.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Para no dejar resquicio alguno a la mala interpretación, insisto en el hecho, recién aportado al hilo, de que Argentina legisla igual que España (o viceversa), por lo que no creo que se pueda sostener que es una postura aberrante permitir que un menor con 13 años cumplidos pueda consentir relaciones, sin perjuicio de que creo que en la mente de todos está el que sean entre iguales; fijar el máximo de desigualdad aceptable es lo difícil, aunque los casos extremos resultan evidentes: si la frase la usa un tipo de 20 años que tiene una novia de 13 o 14, está señalando el hecho de que ella puede consentir válidamente, la frase no incluye connotaciones sospechosas, pero si la dice un sesentón para justificar su relación con una niña de 13 años entonces es como para mirarlo bajo mucha, mucha sospecha.


----------



## Mate

Estimados amigos:

La pregunta que da origen ha este hilo ha sido resuelta a poco de comenzar el mismo. El debate subsiguiente cae por fuera de los objetivos de este foro. 

Hay otro foro, El Café Cultural (CC) en el que está permitido explayarse sobre temas que van más allá de lo lingüístico. Lamentablemente los moderadores no podemos pasar ahí todos los posts de este hilo que caen dentro de esa categoría ya que ese espacio no está abierto a todos los miembros: se requiere un mínimo de seis meses de antigüedad y 100 posts publicados.

Sepan disculpar el cierre de este hilo, pero la pregunta acerca del significado del dicho está resuelta.


----------

